# Help



## Hydrobell (Aug 26, 2021)

*** is this? It's on my big blue dream half way through flower


----------



## Airbone (Aug 26, 2021)

Not sure 
I found this online, closest I could find that looked like your issue maybe.


----------



## sharonp (Aug 27, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> *** is this? It's on my big blue dream half way through flowerView attachment 277558


What is the climate where you live?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Hydro how is your humidity levevls , if high I gonna say a fungus possible.
It does appear to look like leaf spot as Dr Bones has said.
Have you been spraying any fungicide weekly? 
Link to read








						Growers Network’s Disease Profile: Septoria Leaf Spot
					






					growersnetwork.org


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 27, 2021)

Grrrr... thats what I thought also...Hot and humid here... been real bad this year what I hear even the farmers are having problems with the heat...ill try to baby her get her through flower.  Thanks all


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 27, 2021)

Got rid of most of the infection. Did some spot spraying with some neem shielding the flower didn't want to get much on them.


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you been spraying any fungicide weekly?
> Link to read
> 
> 
> ...


I don't spray much of anything or at all... im trying to keep as much chemicals away from them as I can. Mother nature likes throwing me curve balls..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Got rid of most of the infection. Did some spot spraying with some neem shielding the flower didn't want to get much on them.


Yes be careful not to spray flowers , I that made mistake once and never used it again
 made the flower taste awful


----------



## sharonp (Aug 28, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Got rid of most of the infection. Did some spot spraying with some neem shielding the flower didn't want to get much on them.


That is good. I hope your plant can recover. I have fungus gnats in the soil and even though I treat them they never go away all together.


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 29, 2021)

Ok been fighting this and I'm loosing... looked up foxfarm fungicide says they use it on food crops.. anyone used it before? Plant right next to her can't be moved. just started flower. I'm have to use some kinda weapon on this?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 2, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Ok been fighting this and I'm loosing... looked up foxfarm fungicide says they use it on food crops.. anyone used it before? Plant right next to her can't be moved. just started flower. I'm have to use some kinda weapon on this?


Azamax or organic.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 2, 2021)

Pyganic. Darn auto correct

Bubba


----------

